# too much fertilizer or kelp



## Rubyslippers (Aug 19, 2013)

Some of my paphs and a couple of phrags have gotten black leaf tips practically overnight. Is my fertilizer too strong, or do they not like the kelp? I immediately rinsed clear water through the pots and then gave them an even weaker dose, but don't know if I should cut the kelp out for them. The phals and oncidiums are doing great.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 19, 2013)

It is unlikely to be the Kelp. Much more likely to be an inorganic fertilizer. Rather stop the inorganics and continue with the kelp. I had a similar problem, it turned out that my fertigator had got stuck and was delivering a way too high concentration of fertilizer. I stopped all feeding for a month, and flushed my plants well, and then switched to organic feeding (Kelp) while I sorted the fertigator. Now I feed at much lower concentrations than ever before, and alternate organic and inorganic, both at much reduced concentrations.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 19, 2013)

I agree with Trithor. Phrags are really low feeders.


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2013)

I would agree way to much fert. especially if this happend "almost overnight".

many would also say not enough water, and that would also be correct.

If you want to feed heavy you have to put a ton of water through the pot to wash it away between feedings.


----------

